
Why an S&P 500 fund is a poor long-term investment - wslh
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/the-sp-500-index-is-not-your-buddy-2015-01-14
======
MR4D
Trying to beat the S&P is a sucker's game. Very few people can take the
volatility of it, let alone the other investments that the author proposes
here.

A well balanced, RISK-BASED portfolio is the only sane way to invest.

BTW, very few people get rich in the stock market. (I'm not counting IPO's, as
you can't get in on those without knowing someone or being employed by someone
related to the IPO).

